
A free 3-10 nodes Kubernetes cluster - guywithabowtie
https://www.civo.com/?ref=c89c42
======
guywithabowtie
Hi All,

I have been using CIVO's kubernetes cluster under the free program Kube 100
beta. I had really good experience, the service is very simple, adding service
mesh, volumes, function apps is straight forward from console. They have
offloaded many of the manual activities. This is free under the Kube 100
program for a long while for first adopters. You may need to signup and wait
for a while (couple of hours) to get your signup approved. It is still a new
service and they don't want random users overloading the system. They also
have an amazing slack channel to support and discuss concerns, as well as
provide feedback.

I would love to answer any questions here !

Note : Link is my personal ref.

